# Dell 20 Inch WideScreen HD LED Monitor (IN2030M) Buying suggestion



## macho84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello guys i am building a pc for office and some personal work. Not much in gaming. Only normal work. I am going to use with Asus g41 combo board. So only internal graphics use. Let me know if this monitor is good performer. I am getting it at 5.3k. If any one find it lesser let me know.


----------

